# Did my cat miscarry ? Or was she never pregnant? Pleas help I am freaking out!



## simba51310 (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay my cat (named Kitty) got out on accident once about maybe 8 weeks ago, I'm not sure as it was awhile ago and she hasn't gone out since. Anyways about 2 weeks ago we realized she was getting heavy however she was only getting bigger on her sides, nowhere else. Since then she has become more affectionate which is weird considering she normally likes to be alone. Also, her nipples have gotten much larger and have been expelling A LOT of milk. We're pretty sure she had kittens moving inside her as we could both see and feel them. All of this information had me believing she was pregnant.

This is where I am starting to get nervous. About 3 days ago her vagina leaked a brownish and slimy fluid from her vagina ( i touched it by accident). I thought this was her mucus plug and got very excited for the new kittens but I am no longer sure. She bled for maybe the next 2 days ( the blood started at like 9 pm on Sunday and stopped on Monday - it was spots not full blown blood). She appeared to be nesting as she would move from closet to closet to the actual places I set up for her. She was also somewhat aggressive to the other animals - only for that one day though. Then everything stopped, she no longer bled and I could no longer feel the kittens however she continued to nest and continued to be affectionate.

Today, she began to bleed again, this time the blood was bright red and she remained in her nest majority of the day. The blood stopped but would come back every now and again, except not bright red. I still can't feel the kittens move, but her stomach seems tight in certain areas as if something is pressing against the skin. I thought I felt faint movement but I could be wrong. Also, I thought she was having contractions as she would breather calmly but then maybe every 15 minutes she'd start to breather heavy again and her lower belly felt as though it was vibrating and she would purr. Now however, none of these things are happening.

She has not discharged anything yellow or green or smelly fluids so she doesn't have an infection (at least I don't think she has one). 

Please help! I am very concerned for my cat as I want to ensure she is okay! She got pregnant on accident and I feel really bad.

PS. She just ran back to her nest


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh dear, I think if the blood is bright red you should take her to the vets. If it wasn't for the bright red blood I would be tempted to say she's getting ready and shouldn't be much longer now but she could have a kitten stuck and not able to move into position. Somebody with experience will hopefully post soon and fingers crossed she is having them now but if she was mine I would want her to see a vet. Let us know how she gets on


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Also, some cats delay giving birth if they are stressed so it would be good for her not to have the other animals around her, that's why she's being aggressive to them, she wants privacy!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

If kittens havent been born by the time you read this you need to see a vet urgently. It is not normal for cats to bleed bright red blood prior to birthing and from your description is does sound as though your cat is/has been in labour


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree you need to see a vet ASAP.

If she had been spayed as soon as you got her back in you would have been saved this worry. 

Really she should have been spayed at 6 months old at the very latest. As well as preventing pregnancy it also almost completely prevents pyometra (potentially fatal infection in the uterus) and minimises the risk of breast cancer.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im sorry if this sounds harsh but I cant believe you havnt took her to the vets yet  If you have no experiance of a cat giving birth surely you need some help to find out whats going on? I have no idea but if your thinking the kittens are no longer alive she will she till need to see a vet so they can be removed  These things happen and cats can get out, the vet will have seen all this before, hope she is ok.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, vets it is - bright red blood is not normal.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

I am shocked that you have seen blood and not taken her to the vet straight away. Sorry if that sounds "bad" but I think you need to get her to the vet NOW.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no experience to speak of with kitty pregnancy and I would have made an appointment to see the vet as soon as I suspected she was pregnant. They have all kinds of requirements with regards to feeding and bedding, I would also want to know in advance exactly what potential problems I'd need to watch for signs of, and I would have been on the phone at the sticky mucus stage not waiting for fresh blood to appear. You need to get to a vet's immediately - this is not just your cat but also an unknown number of kittens.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Please take your poor cat to the vets!
If this was happening to you, wouldn't you be at the Doctors!!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh dear...I hope this poor cat is alright.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

OP @ 2.48am

First reply 4.48am

OP last active 2.40am has not read any of these replies.

Hope for the sake of this poor cat she is at the vet's


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope this cat has now been seen by a vet and all is ok.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kotanushka said:


> And if the problem is - money, you can always find your way around it if you try.
> You have emergency on your hands, you get hold of that RSPCA who are so prominent among TV ads and with who I had a direct debit for a few years. You can claim the cat is a stray who came to your house and pledge to take care of her once they sort her out. They will spay her too so in future you do not have this nonsense of "accidental" pregnancy.
> They have to, it's their duty.


I'm not a fan of the RSPCA but neither am I of lying your way out of a situation. I appreciate your concern is for the cat but if money is one of the issues then it can be borrowed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor cat, hope she is ok, and been to the vets by now,


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good God, I hope this poor cat is getting vet treatment as we speak 
Is this OP for real 
I find it hard to believe that anyone who suspected their cat was pregnant wouldn't seek vet advice at any point, let alone just 3 days ago when the poor thing was ill. 
I hope Mum and babies are OK but I fear all of their lives could be in danger


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Good God, I hope this poor cat is getting vet treatment as we speak
> *Is this OP for real*
> I find it hard to believe that anyone who suspected their cat was pregnant wouldn't seek vet advice at any point, let alone just 3 days ago when the poor thing was ill.
> I hope Mum and babies are OK but I fear all of their lives could be in danger


I did think the same


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

As someone who works for a charity, I'm pretty outraged at the recommendation to lie to a charity so that they can take the brunt of the cost. Many charities are struggling as it is and the thought that there are selfish people out there who would lie so that they didn't have to pay is pretty low IMO. How about discussing with your vet and seeing if they can come up with a payment plan first? Or talking to friends/family to see if they can help.

Thankfully, most people who have a concern over their pets welfare would have them chipped, so lying would not be an option.

Edit: the charity that you mention doesn't have the best reputation so they could also decide that PTS is the best option and the OP would have absolutely zero come back.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

I have deleted my "outrageous" postings. Have it your way.
No point arguing - the poor cat is probably dead by now anyway.
Otherwise the OP would have posted the good news.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

If you go to the American equivalent of this site (dedicated cats though - not sure if I'm allowed to post a link) the same post is there under 'pregnant cats and kitten care'. There are later posts but there doesn't seem to be a safe outcome for mum yet.

Sorry if I'm not supposed to refer to other sites, but I know that there are members, like me, who are concerned for this cat and would like to know the outcome and it appears that the OP is not returning here.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Peace, please ... this situation is very upsetting to read about and we're all very concerned for this cat's welfare, but as OP has vanished we will probably never know.

Charity fraud is a crime like any other fraud and it robs the most vulnerable in our society of access to services that people work very hard, mostly for no personal gain, to provide. Advocating it on a public forum really is not a great idea.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to have derailed. 

I agree that the situation with the cat/kittens is the most important.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.thecatsite.com/t/271539/did-my-cat-miscarry-please-help


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

She says that she posted on another site (this one) and got hurtful comments saying that she got the cat pregnant on purpose to sell the kittens on ?????:yikes:

Mmmmmm some people eh? They come on a site asking for help and when you say "TAKE TO THE VET" they don't like it?? Odd isn't it?

I just hope cat/kittens are fine tbh.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Well sorry for the "hurtful comments" if we are more concerned for the welfare of YOUR cat and her kittens than the members of the other forum. I wonder how OP managed to see these comments as last time she was online here was before the first reply. I for one am slightly irritated with panic posts desperate for help which mobilise decent well-wishing people to worry and do their best to help, only to receive a slap for saying it like it is. People can only help with an issue as it is presented by the poster. 

Anyway I didn't say it before, nobody did as a matter of fact, but dear poster I wish your cat well in spite of your incompetence and I'm sorry the very sensible advice offered to you here was not to your liking.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LOOPYLORO said:


> She says that she posted on another site *(this one) *
> <snip>


You might be jumping to conclusions there... And having read the thread on the other side I suspect she is young since she lives with her mother. But quite why a 3yo cat hasn't been spayed is beyond me.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> You might be jumping to conclusions there... And having read the thread on the other side I suspect she is young since she lives with her mother. But quite why a 3yo cat hasn't been spayed is beyond me.


Yeah maybe she meant another site and not this one but that would be THREE forums she has been "desperate" for help on but chose to ignore the advice given in good faith.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I for one am slightly irritated with panic posts desperate for help which mobilise decent well-wishing people to worry and do their best to help


You are not alone. It's quite sad that I'm hardened to them now and assume it's trolls much of the time. I mean, who really has cats or kittens in such distress as is often described and turns first to an internet forum?


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

havoc said:


> You are not alone. It's quite sad that I'm hardened to them now and assume it's trolls much of the time. I mean, who really has cats or kittens in such distress as is often described and turns first to an internet forum?


So true.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Going nowhere without any input from the OP so closing this one.


----------

